# DME diabetic SOCKS



## virgo (Apr 8, 2011)

Question for my fellow coders. Where would one look for the correct HCPCS Code for Diabetes socks to assist in treatment of the swelling that goes with the Mellitis.
What is payable by Medicare to be medicaly necessary as a primary payer for elderly established pt of 64.


----------

